# Palm Springs - 2 Nights between 1/26-1/29



## tsuspeck (Jan 8, 2017)

Need 2 consecutive nights in studio or 1BR


----------



## clotheshorse (Jan 8, 2017)

Are you still looking for accommodations?  I may be able to help; but it will be in Palm Desert.  Let me know.


----------



## tsuspeck (Jan 9, 2017)

clotheshorse said:


> Are you still looking for accommodations?  I may be able to help; but it will be in Palm Desert.  Let me know.


Yes.  That could work.  I'm traveling thru the area during time.


----------



## clotheshorse (Jan 9, 2017)

PM me, it looks like I can provide 1/26 - 1/28.


----------



## tsuspeck (Jan 9, 2017)

clotheshorse said:


> PM me, it looks like I can provide 1/26 - 1/28.


Just sent


----------

